# Where can I buy Quikclot retail?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Any one know any stores in which i could buy Quikclot . Im trying to avoid shiping cost at amazon. Or is there a good online source? Thank you


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Emergency essentials and major surplus both carried it last time I checked. Might want to check a local outdoor store or pharmacy store.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

biobacon, I recommend looking at Celox instead.

Quickclot produces a chemical burn and is painful. It has been replaced by the miliatary by celox.

http://www.celoxvet.com/

http://www.celoxmedical.com/

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=celox&_sacat=0

This stuff has stopped femoral bleeds. NO BURNING!!

I keep it in my IRT (Immediate Response to Truama) kit.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I bought mine (Quikclot) from LApolicegear.com


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. My wife was an army medic she said the Quickclot would burn. She must have got out before they switched over. Will look into the celox.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am going to check out celox too.

But I want to add that if I get shot or having a serious gaping wound; then burning around the wound is the least of my worries and I expect the pain level to already be up there.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Bass pro shop has quickclot for about the same price as online. Its in the camping section. If you are close to one of their stores, then you save on the shipping cost.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You can also find it at gun shows, at least the bigger ones.


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bound Tree Medical carries both Quikclot and Celox. www.boundtree.com

I strongly recommend Celox over Quikclot.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

jumper13 said:


> Bound Tree Medical carries both Quikclot and Celox. www.boundtree.com
> 
> I strongly recommend Celox over Quikclot.


That is a great site! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I purchased my Quikclot in an Emergency Medical Kits trauma pack from LAPoliceGear a few months ago as well. It burns, sure, but it works. The burn lets you know that things are still working, if you ask me.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought my Quick Clot from Cabelas. But thanks to the other poster in this thread I will research Celox.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

*Amazon*

http://www.amazon.com/Quikclot-Adva...=UTF8&qid=1345809353&sr=8-1&keywords=quikclot


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It's on sale for the rest of this month at Emergency Essentials. I have no idea how the price compares, though...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Celox-V12090-...&ie=UTF8&qid=1345824651&sr=1-1&keywords=celox


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

*Kinda funny*



Marcus said:


> You can also find it at gun shows, at least the bigger ones.


Kinda funny you know that you can pick it up at a gun show. If you get what I mean


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe we should coat bullets in it.... kinda like "yeah I wanna kill ya, but at least I care enough not to get you bleeding all over the carpet"

In my hometown there is an old blue law that said if someone came on your property, you can shoot them with rock salt. Yikes!

Whatever you end up getting, consider getting a lot in smaller quantities. Does this stuff go bad if you have to open a large pouch for a minor bleeding wound?


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

By all means, get the right stuff if you can (Celox), but if you don't have it or can't get it, most farm stores sell Blood Stop Powder. I've used it on me, and yes it burns pretty bad (like a styptic pencil for shaving cuts), but it does work. Saved some livestock for me, too.

My one pound bottle of the powder cost me about 5 bucks, and the ingredients are listed as follows:

Ferrous sulfate
Tannic acid
Chloroxylenol
Diphenylamine Intermediate
SodiumCarboxymethylcellulose,
Cornstarch

Brand is "Ideal", mfrd. by Neogen Corp, Lexington KY. www.neogen.com
800/621-8829


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I get my quick clot at my local pharmacy. It's $9.99 and it's the exact same as what Emergency essentials sells for $10.99 and I don't have to wait for it or pay shipping.


----------



## citygirl85 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bought quikclot at the Walmart!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I found Celox at walmart in the outdoor section After I bought 3 packs of Quickclot at Buckeye Outdoors


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I got mine at a local store called TruPrep, here is a link to their site at quickclot http://truprep.com/store/first-aid/first-aid-accessories.html


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I found Celox at walmart in the outdoor section After I bought 3 packs of Quickclot at Buckeye Outdoors


I had to drive over to moby's walmart (I checked online first), but they had it in small first aid kits for $5.88. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I found that too, at Wal Mart yesterday, after getting the heads up here. But I chose to forego the small kit in favor of keeping my big bottle of blood stopper. I got a pound of the vet variety for about the same money.


----------



## shamuspi (Mar 24, 2012)

According to QuikClot's web site, the issue with burns was from their 1st generation of it. Now on their 3rd, apparently they have corrected that problem (through proper application and/or reformulation). From their web site:

"The first generation zeolite QuikClot products had some issues with heat generation, which are not found in the second generation zeolite products. When water is rapidly adsorbed by the zeolite and trapped by hydrogen bond formation, heat is generated. When used incorrectly, high temperatures can be reached."

By the way, I got all of mine, including the other types (like HemCon), on E Bay.

http://hemcon.com/Home.aspx


----------



## trebuchet (Sep 6, 2012)

I realize I am new here, but I do have some info on the QuikClot subject.

The original "1st Generation" QuikClot (loose granular zeolite) has been discontinued.

2nd generation QuikClot 1st Response/ACS+/QuikClot Sport is a beaded zeolite in a surgical mesh beanbag.
This new beaded zeolite has a very small temperature change during use (only up to 104f, which is not uncomfortable at all)

3rd generation QuikClot Combat Gauze is a completely different product. It is a synthetic gauze infused with Kaolin, which is a silica based mineral. When kaolin contacts blood, it activates and speeds up the clotting factors already present in the blood. There is no change in temp, and zero chance of allergic reactions or side effects.

The other hemostatics available are not as effective. The Tactical Combat Casualty Care manual (TCCC), lists Combat Gauze BY NAME as the preferred hemostatic agent to be used by the US Military.

There are several independent studies showing QuikClot Combat Gauze as the most effective/safest hemostatic available.

If you find a study stating otherwise, I would look to see who funded that study. I am willing to bet it was the manufacturer.


Like I said, I know I am literally brand new here, but I felt I should share the knowledge.


----------



## shamuspi (Mar 24, 2012)

The one thing I like and prefer HemCon (chitosan) for is that unlike the others, it is antibacterial. In a survival situation, where seeing a doctor may be impossible, having a bandage that kills dozens of bacteria AND can stay in place for 48+ hours is an advantage. If one stops the bleeding slightly faster than another it is basically mute - pressure application/turniquet makes up for these seconds.


----------



## trebuchet (Sep 6, 2012)

shamuspi said:


> The one thing I like and prefer HemCon (chitosan) for is that unlike the others, it is antibacterial. In a survival situation, where seeing a doctor may be impossible, having a bandage that kills dozens of bacteria AND can stay in place for 48+ hours is an advantage. If one stops the bleeding slightly faster than another it is basically mute - pressure application/turniquet makes up for these seconds.


Not every injury is amenable to a tourniquet. Watch Blackhawk Down for a great example.

Having anti-bacterial properties is negligible if the bleeding doesn't stop.
I think I will stick with the product that works every time.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Celox is derived from shrimp shells, so if you have shell fish allergies, you will want to stick with quikclot or maybe that other product mentioned earlier in the thread that is intended for livestock. That's a lot cheaper, but I dont know what the side affects are. 

For example I remember at one of the gun shows I was at, someone had signs on his booth advising against quikclot, saying if used it has to be surgically removed. But when I went and looked into that online I found that was the original product and not the same as bought now. 

And even if it did have to be surgically removed, I'd rather be A) not exsanguinated or B) not dead from anaphylactic shock if I'm allergic to shell fish.


----------



## shamuspi (Mar 24, 2012)

trebuchet and Dakine are both correct, in as far as what they said. I did not say that HemCon was "better" than Quikclot, only that it offers something different, and is yet another choice, like Celox-A.

"Having anti-bacterial properties is negligible if the bleeding doesn't stop." - trebuchet

Of course, this applies to all products.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

For shallow cuts you can use cob webs or flour to stop the bleeding. Think about what you are going to do when you run out and can not buy any more clotting agent.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've a mate what once used Ajax (Bom bom! The Foaming Cleanser-Bo bo bo bo bom bom bom) to stop a deep stab wound (from a screw driver).

Max's crazy as hell, but it worked!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anybody know how Wound Seal (www.woundseal.com it says on the package) differs from the other products mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> For shallow cuts you can use cob webs or flour to stop the bleeding. Think about what you are going to do when you run out and can not buy any more clotting agent.


Midwives use to use cobwebs for bleeding and tears during birth. My midwife teased me about keeping cobwebs on hand in her supplies. She thought it would gross me out but I told her to bring it on! (ended up at the hospital for a c section after 21 hours of labor anyway)

I have personally used cornstarch to stop bleeding on both myself and my pets. When it comes time to pin down the dogs to trim their nails I have to keep cornstarch near by as the female is a bleeder. Plus when we go backpacking everything in our packs have to do more than one job. I can thicken a broth for gravy and stop bleeding with cornstarch.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Try Cheaper Than Dirt, I always price match between a few different sources before buying.

While I am a huge fan of homeopathic, natural, herbal and traditional native medicine. NONE that I know of instantly stop femoral or arterial bleeds like QuikClot or Celox. I will wait to see what the track record of the knock brands is before betting my or others life on them

That said use what is appropriate to the injury. The black powder from opened puffball mushroom stops superficial bleeding.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

JimMadsen said:


> In my hometown there is an old blue law that said if someone came on your property, you can shoot them with rock salt. Yikes!


In Washington you can shoot them with whatever is necessary/available to stop them. If they attempt to flee from the commission of a felony you can follow them until you get a clear shot before dropping err stopping them.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

LongRider said:


> In Washington you can shoot them with whatever is necessary/available to stop them. If they attempt to flee from the commission of a felony you can follow them until you get a clear shot before dropping err stopping them.


Here in NC, they recently updated Castle Doctrine something to the tune of "On your property, in your car, or at your place of business." You are now no longer under moral obligation to flee-if they're threatening you, you may use whatever force is required to end it.

Since then, I don't answer the door after the sun sets without my 1911 slung under my arm.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

try farnams wound powder from southern states farm and garden it works and its cheep --i have some and it works --its for stopping bleeding on horses and cattle and in replacement of bandages if you don't have any--i have 2 bottles for emergency's --never hurt me---just something for a fall-back emergency


----------



## SafetyGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

*I found a great place for discounted QuikClot online*

I was researching this for an article at our site (www.Safety.com) the best deal I found was at FirstAidMart


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Any astringent plant will do better. The inner bark of Oak (especially white oak) will work best, also, Sumac will work very well. Goldenrod is a marvel, over 40 species in the US. Any part of the plant will work, even the root in winter which is easy to find. At one time dried goldenrod was worth more than its weight in gold throughout much of Europe for treating wounds (middle ages), (Solidago sp). Goldenrod has many other uses.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Cotton said:


> Any astringent plant will do better. The inner bark of Oak (especially white oak) will work best, also, Sumac will work very well. Goldenrod is a marvel, over 40 species in the US. Any part of the plant will work, even the root in winter which is easy to find. At one time dried goldenrod was worth more than its weight in gold throughout much of Europe for treating wounds (middle ages), (Solidago sp). Goldenrod has many other uses.


Cotton this is good to know and requires some research, in the last year I've been getting into herbal and natural remedies, just wondering can these plants be ground to a powder and kept for a bleeding emergency?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

talob said:


> Cotton this is good to know and requires some research, in the last year I've been getting into herbal and natural remedies, just wondering can these plants be ground to a powder and kept for a bleeding emergency?


I have no intention of storing quikclot or storing a plant for just that single purpose. However, I have stored dozens of plants for a multitude or purposes, several would fill the role of a coagulant. Sometimes as dried leaves, more often in tincture form.

I took this photo moments ago at the edge of my yard&#8230; Solidago canadensis, Canadian goldenrod, most of the brown stems in the photo are the same. Notice the small round "ball" just above my hand in the photo? It's a gall caused by a small insect common to S. canadensis. It makes the plant very easy to identify in winter.

There are literally 100's of species with clotting ability (astringent properties). A few dozen are so common as to be an annoyance here on the farm, weeds I have to bush hog a couple of times a year. In an emergency I'm going to grab a leaf or a root which is most likely within arms reach already. I get cuts or scrapes quite often and use plants. I've posted several great herb books under "product reviews".

In answer to your question&#8230; a dried powder would stop bleeding but could cause complications later. I would not treat a serious wound with dried powder. Most of the year fresh leaves are available. The inner bark of a few select trees is readily accessible with a knife.


----------

